# Marocco - Portogallo. Quarti, 10 dicembre ore 16. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2022)

Il Portogallo, dopo aver annichilito la Svizzera asfaltandola per 6-1, ora avrà davanti il Marocco che è senza dubbio la sopresa di questo mondiale. Se i portoghesi possono contare su una potenza offensiva importante, il Marocco invece ha la migliore difesa del Mondiale con un solo gol subito contro il Canada. E' rimasta senza incassare reti con squadre come Croazia, Belgio e Spagna. I maghrebini ora cercano la di scrivere la storia essere la prima nazionale africana a raggiungere le semfinali di un Mondiale. Il Portogallo invece cerca la semifinale che manca dal 2006 persa poi per 1-0 con la Francia.

Diretta su Rai 1 alle ore 16

MAROCCO: Bounou; Hakimi, El Yamiq, Saiss, Attiat-Allah; Ounahi, Amrabat, Amallah; Ziyech, En-Nesyri, Boufal.

PORTOGALLO: Diogo Costa; Dalot, Pepe, Dias, Guerreiro; Otavio, Ruben Neves, Bruno Fernandes; Bernardo Silva; Goncalo Ramos, Joao Felix.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Portogallo, dopo aver annichilito la Svizzera asfaltandola per 6-1, ora avrà davanti il Marocco che è senza dubbio la sopresa di questo mondiale. Se i portoghesi possono contare su una potenza offensiva importante, il Marocco invece ha la migliore difesa del Mondiale con un solo gol subito contro il Canada. E' rimasta senza incassare reti con squadre come Croazia, Belgio e Spagna. I maghrebini ora cercano la di scrivere la storia essere la prima nazionale africana a raggiungere le semfinali di un Mondiale. Il Portogallo invece cerca la semifinale che manca dal 2006 persa poi per 1-0 con la Francia.
> 
> Diretta su Rai 1 alle ore 16


una squadra che si può permettere di tenere in panchina Cristiano Ronaldo e Leao oggettivamente fa molta paura....almeno nel reparto offensivo


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Portogallo, dopo aver annichilito la Svizzera asfaltandola per 6-1, ora avrà davanti il Marocco che è senza dubbio la sopresa di questo mondiale. Se i portoghesi possono contare su una potenza offensiva importante, il Marocco invece ha la migliore difesa del Mondiale con un solo gol subito contro il Canada. E' rimasta senza incassare reti con squadre come Croazia, Belgio e Spagna. I maghrebini ora cercano la di scrivere la storia essere la prima nazionale africana a raggiungere le semfinali di un Mondiale. Il Portogallo invece cerca la semifinale che manca dal 2006 persa poi per 1-0 con la Francia.
> 
> Diretta su Rai 1 alle ore 16


.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Portogallo, dopo aver annichilito la Svizzera asfaltandola per 6-1, ora avrà davanti il Marocco che è senza dubbio la sopresa di questo mondiale. Se i portoghesi possono contare su una potenza offensiva importante, il Marocco invece ha la migliore difesa del Mondiale con un solo gol subito contro il Canada. E' rimasta senza incassare reti con squadre come Croazia, Belgio e Spagna. I maghrebini ora cercano la di scrivere la storia essere la prima nazionale africana a raggiungere le semfinali di un Mondiale. Il Portogallo invece cerca la semifinale che manca dal 2006 persa poi per 1-0 con la Francia.
> 
> Diretta su Rai 1 alle ore 16


.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> una squadra che si può permettere di tenere in panchina Cristiano Ronaldo e Leao oggettivamente fa molta paura....almeno nel reparto offensivo


Non è che si può permettere,è Santos che è un asino


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Portogallo, dopo aver annichilito la Svizzera asfaltandola per 6-1, ora avrà davanti il Marocco che è senza dubbio la sopresa di questo mondiale. Se i portoghesi possono contare su una potenza offensiva importante, il Marocco invece ha la migliore difesa del Mondiale con un solo gol subito contro il Canada. E' rimasta senza incassare reti con squadre come Croazia, Belgio e Spagna. I maghrebini ora cercano la di scrivere la storia essere la prima nazionale africana a raggiungere le semfinali di un Mondiale. Il Portogallo invece cerca la semifinale che manca dal 2006 persa poi per 1-0 con la Francia.
> 
> Diretta su Rai 1 alle ore 16
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

.


----------



## Gamma (10 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> una squadra che si può permettere di tenere in panchina Cristiano Ronaldo e Leao oggettivamente fa molta paura....almeno nel reparto offensiva


Come organico sono inferiori solo alla Francia, tra le squadre rimaste.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Up


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)

Mazraoui and Aguerd assenze pesantissime nel marocco


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Marocco. @sunburn non intervenire, grazie


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Amrabat sarebbe un giocatore da prendere ieri


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Amrabat sarebbe un giocatore da prendere ieri



Lo abbiamo preso ieri e ceduto oggi


----------



## sunburn (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forza Marocco. @sunburn non intervenire, grazie


Tranquillo. Il Marocco è già in finale. Asfalterà sia Portogallo che Francia.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tranquillo. Il Marocco è già in finale. Asfalterà sia Portogallo che Francia.



In una botta sola hai fatto fuori Marocco e Francia.


----------



## meteoras1982 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Molto meglio Marocco fino ad ora.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Molto meglio Marocco fino ad ora.



Bella squadra


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Mondiale spettacolare fino ad ora.. ottavi a parte che quasi tutti sono stati troppo scontati a parte il Marocco


----------



## Aron (10 Dicembre 2022)

Proprio bollito Ziyech


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Il Garante dovrebbe guardare il Marocco. Ci sono dei giocatori molto interessanti,oltre a ziyech


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Goooooooooool


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Vantaggio meritato del Marocco.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

GOOOL


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Diogo Crosta uscito come Dollah.


----------



## TheKombo (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marocco con una condizione fisica incredibile, gol meritato


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2022)

Uscita alla paperumma ahhahah
Ma come si fa??


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2022)

che gol sto qui.

sti mareka sburlano mamma mia.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il Garante dovrebbe guardare il Marocco. Ci sono dei giocatori molto interessanti,oltre a ziyech



Ma non ce la fai proprio a guardare una partita senza citare il garante?


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Uscita alla paperumma ahhahah
> Ma come si fa??


Questo portiere l'ho pagato 99 crediti al fanta Champs e solo una cosa sa fare, parare i rigori.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Vi immaginate l'itaglia di Mancina contro il Marocco? Ahahaah


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2022)

marocco già col cuore, portogallo fortissimo.
sarà una gran partita.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate l'itaglia di Mancina contro il Marocco? Ahahaah


Si giocherebbe sulla sabbia, il premio una gamba, un Garpez.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Nooo che gol ha sbagliato sto scemo
Ma quanto corrono questi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Primo tempo con un grande Marocco.


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Il Portogallo merita di perdere... Non fa giocare Leao dai.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Santos è l'ennesimo allenatore somaro di una nazionale. Ha Leao in panchina e questo marcisce lì. Incredibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Il mio unico obiettivo per questi mondiali sono i francesi sconfitti, non so se perdere Brasile e Portogallo sia un bene,


----------



## Dexter (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nooo che gol ha sbagliato sto scemo
> Ma quanto corrono questi


Purtroppo manca Mazroui. Questo suo sostituto vedo che ha giocato solo in Marocco praticamente, a 27 anni ...e ha fatto anche assist!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Santos è l'ennesimo allenatore somaro di una nazionale. Ha Leao in panchina e questo marcisce lì. Incredibile.



Cardinale ha chiesto di non farlo giocare per non far aumentare le richieste al Milan da parte di Leao.


----------



## Dexter (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Santos è l'ennesimo allenatore somaro di una nazionale. Ha Leao in panchina e questo marcisce lì. Incredibile.


Tiene Leao, Cancelo e Cristiano Ronaldo in panchina


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cardinale ha chiesto di non farlo giocare per non far aumentare le richieste al Milan da parte di Leao.


È un genio allora


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Sento da qui che Cristina Penaldo, in panchina, sta godendo dello svantaggio della sua nazionale


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ronaldo se non erro non ha un amante marito boxaro del marocco che si facevano i tuffi in piscina insieme? Entra e fa autogol


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È un genio allora



È tirchio, non fesso


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Sto Santos ha i ticchi al collo come Galliani uguale uguale con qualche capello in piu


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Dentro CR7


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Does not succede but if succede...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Zio Bono molto più forte di Dollarumma.. pazzesco quanti portieri in giro che sono più di quel cesso ai pedali nelle uscite


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dentro CR7


TFR7


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> TFR7




Dillo ai ladri…


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ho il timore che entri Leao e diventi il salvatore della patria.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marocco troppo schiacciato ora.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Leao ancora in panca ahahaha sto asino merita di perdere


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque questi sono i quarti più belli di sempre da anni e anni onestamente ( da quelli che cho visto)..


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Leao ancora in panca ahahaha sto asino merita di perdere



Meglio. Se entra e segna partono i drammi sul forum.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Leao ancora in panca ahahaha sto asino merita di perdere


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Entra Leao.
Poteva risparmiarlo, dai


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Leao tra poco entra.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque questi sono i quarti più belli di sempre da anni e anni onestamente ( da quelli che cho visto)..


mah m,forse sono io ma un mondiale più brutto di questo non me lo ricordo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> *Entra Leao.*
> Poteva risparmiarlo, dai



Ora segna e partono i saluti dal forum


----------



## Pit96 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Leao entra e si beve subito Hakimi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahah schema del Portogallo e il portoghese non se l'aspettava


----------



## raducioiu (10 Dicembre 2022)

Il Marocco tiene fede alla sua incapacità di finalizzare i contropiedi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Dai Marocco.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

In questo mondiale ho visto tanti portieri piu forti di Tataruscarsu e non parlo di grandi nomi.. tipo sto Bunu...ma ci vuole tanto a non vedere che il rumeno è scarso come pochi?


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Aspettiamoci 28 minuti di recupero.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Solo 8 minuti di recupero


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma che fa sto Che dire


----------



## raducioiu (10 Dicembre 2022)

Cheddira non ne azzecca una


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma 8 minuti di cosa? Non c'è stata nessuna interruzione che cosa è sta roba?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marocco in 10


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marocco in 10


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Cheddira l'italiano.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Che idiota sto qui


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Marocco in 10



Non copiare


----------



## Kayl (10 Dicembre 2022)

Questo lo castrano a testa in giù se non vincono


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Dicembre 2022)

A Leao non la passano mai mai mai… non ha grande credito dai compagni


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma cosa faiiii scemooooooooo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Cosa si è mangiato


----------



## raducioiu (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ribadisco, il Marocco nei contropiedi è la peggior squadra della storia


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma cosa faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Kayl (10 Dicembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A Leao non la passano mai mai mai… non ha grande credito dai compagni


Quando sei in forcing darla a leao non viene naturale, i ranghi sono serrati e non ha lo spazio per sfruttare la lunghezza del campo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Bellissima partita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Leao gli aveva messa sulla testa


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Testa triangolare Pepe qui


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Cross al bacio di Leao sprecato da Peppe


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

E andiamooo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marocco nella Storia


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Cristina HAI FINITO!!!!! bamboccio pure tu


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Mi raccomando Santos,non mettere Leao 
C O G L I O N E


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Grande Marocco!


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

daranno la colpa a Leao, e non al carlino Pepe


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marocco che merita il mondiale onestamente Questi hanno preso zero gol contro Spagna, Portogallo Croazia e Belgio. Mostruosi


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Cristina piange, sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando Santos,non mettere Leao
> C O G L I O N E



Guarda il lato positivo. Ora Leao torna a casa,


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma sto scemo sta ridendo o piangendo??!


----------



## Pit96 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Leao torna a casa dai. 
Scatenati qui


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto scemo sta ridendo o piangendo??!



È isterico


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Dicembre 2022)

Meglio così ragazzi.. molto più probabile che Rafa rinnovi ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Amrabat comunque.. se hai la testa apposto e trovi la tua dimesione.. sembra quello di Verona mostruoso oggi in mezzo.


----------



## TheKombo (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marocco CLA MO RO SO !!!
Ma il n.8 che partita ha fatto ??!!


----------



## Gamma (10 Dicembre 2022)

Non so se entusiasmo, differente preparazione o altro, ma questo Marocco corre davvero tanto.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Marocco molto pragmatico. Non escludo che possa arrivare in finale.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Dicembre 2022)

A FUOCO BRUXELLES 
la carta non manca 
grande marocco


----------



## Dexter (10 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Marocco CLA MO RO SO !!!
> Ma il n.8 che partita ha fatto ??!!


Lo stavo per scrivere. Fortissimo e gioca nei bassifondi della Ligue 1


----------



## ARKANA (10 Dicembre 2022)

Cristina la trovano impiccata in camera xD


----------



## David Drills (10 Dicembre 2022)

Che degrado


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Cristina la trovano impiccata in camera xD



No, deve prima riscuotere i 20 milioni dai ladri.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Dicembre 2022)

Sempre una cosa buona è giusta vedere piangere anche CR7


----------



## TheKombo (10 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lo stavo per scrivere. Fortissimo e gioca nei bassifondi della Ligue 1


Lo conosci ? Veramente molto molto interessante


----------



## Marilson (10 Dicembre 2022)

inevitabile che ora esigiamo il Marocco campione del mondo


----------



## Aron (10 Dicembre 2022)

Diventa sempre più dura arrivare a Ziyech


----------



## Dexter (10 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Lo conosci ? Veramente molto molto interessante


Prima del mondiale no, e immagino neanche DS vari  ormai costerà 15-20 minimo, troppo per.noi


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## claudiop77 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marocco che merita il mondiale onestamente Questi hanno preso zero gol contro Spagna, Portogallo Croazia e Belgio. Mostruosi


Se il Marocco vincesse il mondiale sarei strafelice, meglio di una vittoria dell'Italia.
Ma penso che alla lunga il miracolo finirà.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


>


Se fai zoom sembra che rida


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


>


Ma non poteva portarsi una cipolla per piangere?


----------



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2022)

dopo la Spagna, quello del Portogallo è il fallimento del possesso palla ostinato


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Se fai zoom sembra che rida


in effetti non ero sicuro stesse piangendo nel primo frame


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2022)

ecco quando 11 mediocri giocano con cuore e criterio possono fare anche i miracoli

comunque la partita l han vinta quando è salita cristina


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo la Spagna, quello del Portogallo è il fallimento del possesso palla ostinato


ce la faranno a capire che quel gioco era esclusivamente del Barcellona di Messi o servono altri anni per capirlo?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Prima del mondiale no, e immagino neanche DS vari  ormai costerà.




Potevi fermarti a "costerà" 

Per fortuna ho corretto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ecco quando 11 mediocri giocano con cuore e criterio possono fare anche i miracoli
> 
> comunque la partita l han vinta quando è salita cristina


Quindi anche il Milan in CL


----------



## Albijol (10 Dicembre 2022)

Grazie Santos, adesso abbiamo qualche microsperanza di far rinnovare Leao


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Se fai zoom sembra che rida


Avrà uno strano modo di prepararsi a semipiangere e prevede probabilmente un'iniziale risatina, poi per non rovinarsi i tratti del viso con un pianto troppo contorto giusto un leggero sconforto preparato davanti allo specchio per ore tipo in The Sims, a favor sfavor di camera, giusto perché è lui, vedo non vedo.
E anche questo ce lo siamo tolto, l'altro è Messi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo la Spagna, quello del Portogallo è il fallimento del possesso palla ostinato


Ci aggiungerei pure l’Italia.. l’idea di gioco quella era, tiki taka e tiragggir


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ci aggiungerei pure l’Italia.. l’idea di gioco quella era, tiki taka e tiragggir


gayrdiola che sia maledetto


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grazie Santos, adesso abbiamo qualche microsperanza di far rinnovare Leao


Ronaldo ha detto che non lascerà la nazionale se Devis Mangia sarà assunto come allenatore e direttore dell'area tecnica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quindi anche il Milan in CL


be ci vuole anche criterio, chiedere a pioli....................


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)

ahahha non ci credo, il marocchino ha baciato il testone di pepe


----------



## kekkopot (10 Dicembre 2022)

Niente Messi vs Ronaldo in finale. Peccato sarebbe stata una bella chiusura per questa rivalità.

A sto punto spero si levi dalle balle anche l'Argentina. Forza Crozia&Portagallo...


----------



## Hellscream (10 Dicembre 2022)

Nella storia dei mondiali è mai successo che la finale fosse la stessa di 4 anni prima? Perché mi sa che possibilità sono molto alte


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nella storia dei mondiali è mai successo che la finale fosse la stessa di 4 anni prima? Perché mi sa che possibilità sono molto alte


Si 86 e 90


----------



## JDT (10 Dicembre 2022)

A sto punto spero in Francia - Marocco in finale.. così a Marsiglia e Tolosa ci si diverte  .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Dicembre 2022)

Squadra inutile il portogallo. Poteva pure stare uscire, ma non fare manco un gol con certi giocatori è davvero imbarazzante. Quanto meno il rinnovo di Leao ora è più vicino


----------



## JDT (10 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> A sto punto spero in Francia - Marocco in finale.. così a Marsiglia e Tolosa ci si diverte  .


Semifinale, pardon. Comunque c'è già un accoltellato a Milano..


----------

